# Nồi chưng cất tinh dầu mini



## vtkong

Đã bao giờ bạn thấy ngất ngây trước mùi hương ở những spa, nhà hàng, khách sạn hay quán cafe nào đó và tò mò muốn biết nguồn gốc của hương thơm đó. Nếu hương thơm đó tạo cho bạn cảm giác thư thái, nhẹ nhàng, sảng khoái, chúng tôi tin chắc đó chính là mùi thơm của tinh dầu thiên nhiên.

Ngày nay, những công dụng tuyệt vời của tinh dầu ngày càng được nhiều người biết đến thì nhu cầu sử dụng tinh dầu là tất yếu trong xu thế mới ở Việt Nam. Hiểu được nhu cầu đó Machinex đã nghiên cứu và cung cấp ra thị trường nồi chưng cất tinh dầu mini chuyên dùng cho spa, nhà hàng, khách sạn, gia đình, quán cafe….và người kinh doanh nhỏ lẻ.

Nồi chưng cất tinh dầu mini có những công dụng vượt trội sau:

- Thiết kế đẹp mắt, hiện đại, gọn nhẹ;

- Nhỏ gọn nên chiếm ít diện tích;

- Tư vấn, hướng dẫn quy trình chưng cất tinh dầu nếu chưa biết cách làm;

- Thời gian chưng cất nhanh;

- Hệ thống chưng cất được lập trình tự động nên giảm bớt sức lao động của con người. Bạn chỉ cần cho nguyên liệu vào nồi, việc còn lại sẽ do thiết bị chưng cất tinh dầu xử lý;

- Giá thành nồi chưng cất tinh dầu mini Machinex hợp lý và đáng đồng tiền nhất tại Việt Nam;

- Tuổi đời sản phẩm cao;

- Bảo hành nhanh;

THÔNG SỐ KỸ THUẬT NỒI CHƯNG CẤT TINH DẦU MINI

Chất liệu: Inox 304.

Sử dụng nguồn nhiệt bên ngoài (bếp điện, bếp từ hoặc gas, than).

Dùng được cho tất cả nguyên liệu.

Phụ kiện kèm:

– 01 bơm chìm dẫn nước sinh hàn ngưng tụ,

– Ống dẫn nước,

– Vỉ đỡ nguyên liệu,

– 01 phễu chiết thủy tinh tách nước,

– Tài liệu lắp đặt và hướng dẫn kỹ thuật chưng cất – tách ly.

Khối lượng: 8kg.

Bảo Hành: 12 tháng.

Xuất xứ: Shilipiao tech.

Xem thêm

Máy sấy lạnh-  máy sấy thăng hoa- Agritech

Thiết bị máy móc ngành nông sản & Thực Phẩm - Agritech - Google 雲端硬碟

Bản vẽ Công Ty Agritech

Công Ty Agritech - Chuyên cung cấp thiết bị ngành nông sản, thực phẩm, nông nghiệp

Công Ty Agritech E&T.,JSC -  thiết bị ngành nông sản, thực phẩm, nông nghiệp

máy sấy lạnh - Google 雲端硬碟

Hình ảnh về máy sấy lạnh - Google 雲端硬碟

cach su dung may say lanh.jpg

may-say-lanh-cong-nghiep.jpg

may-say-lanh-gia-tot.jpg

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1f7_11v1e1dXHE3Whpj2jXijMlVkuSZRI/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1wxJP-I6qTx9uasKeBuPjmi-Kwh4pSTrw/view?usp=sharing

https://docs.google.com/document/d/101-homWyzknNY9igL_HHGRrNgo6GjISJHjPmmngxwhU/

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1TmG-iUj0jT1TBOEnbYyo8r3BrHDLutHH

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1o6bxUQTag-7iRQhok333URKkz6qaAoet

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1M1bbxP6teOEePBIlvsvbmkUr7SIX6xuR/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1oD_jpFOvr_GaUYijQkOrLaT35J9JwIVk/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/13_CZl0tf5GUGXgEto3Kn4PNBBkj5SiSK/view?usp=sharing

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1H3t-RBPLNXH86TlzXi0BNd5_W2tS76OXQZiCKdUK59o/

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1hwvOKr4gTTYJ7GnbtjbostGwcqsxF2WI

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1wdTEMidDJA-W81mxijCrdLXSiSj9M7Ms

https://drive.google.com/file/d/16aPGnbhs71iipeXHtNOs3MC_DBKPcmP8/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1xNKrHDlcO8sL1uqlwV8sr2DrB5Pt7X2o/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1lyLvL11EO8eWOpruiTNR0ZxvOqbSGI9v/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/16ezGzKdgQMGFu1gscPlF66R0H5WDhakN/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BdmHjlcQg-z7LHcwWk5D_RPQgymeTopd/view?usp=sharing

https://docs.google.com/document/d/16CyqvaqcJN97Rc5552byl2X-sYuvYlhJygqYwhLXJ4Q/

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1jKVq63O4HKApJ9O-FArRQKtKQq20L51k/view?usp=sharinhttps://git.fosscommunity.in/thietbiagt

https://www.scoop.it/topic/thietbiagt

https://www.instapaper.com/p/thietbiagt

https://www.beatstars.com/thietbiagt/feed

https://www.spreaker.com/user/thietbiagt

https://www.reddit.com/user/thietbiagt

https://moz.com/community/users/16705075

https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/u/thietbiagt

https://www.polygon.com/users/thiet biagt

https://www.reverbnation.com/thietbiagt

https://pastebin.com/u/thietbiagt

https://soundcloud.com/thietbiagt

https://www.mixcloud.com/thietbiagt/

https://fr.quora.com/profile/Thietbi-Agt

https://www.ted.com/profiles/24962370/about

https://archive.org/details/@thietbiagt?tab=loans

https://vi.gravatar.com/thietbiagt

https://issuu.com/thietbiagt

https://myspace.com/thietbiagt

https://www.plurk.com/thietbiagt

https://padlet.com/chungcattinhdauagt

https://www.flickr.com/people/thietbiagt/

https://www.diigo.com/user/thietbiagt

https://triberr.com/thietbiagt

http://www.folkd.com/user/thietbiagt

https://tune.pk/user/thietbiagt/about

https://mixlr.com/thietbiagt

https://app.lookbook.nu/thietbiagt

https://ko-fi.com/V7V32U5PT

https://itsmyurls.com/thietbiagt

https://www.picfair.com/users/thietbiagt

https://findery.com/thietbiagt

https://dashburst.com/thietbiagt

https://storium.com/user/thietbiagt

https://www.seedandspark.com/user/thietbiagt

http://appsplit.com/users/thietbiagt

https://www.tripadvisor.com.vn/Profile/Scenic28420595420

http://guildwork.com/users/thietbiagt

https://www.starnow.co.uk/thietbiagt/?mode=pv

https://gitlab.redox-os.org/thietbiagt

https://splice.com/thietbiagt

http://riyapola.com/user/profile/440305

https://network-marketing.ning.com/profiles/blogs/c-ng-ty-agritech

https://www.prusaprinters.org/social/103859-thietbiagt/prints

https://doodleordie.com/profile/thietbiagt

https://www.vingle.net/posts/3480042

https://www.drupalgovcon.org/user/27876

https://my.desktopnexus.com/thietbiagt/

https://coub.com/thietbiagt

http://wolpy.com/thietbiagt/profile

https://www.programmableweb.com/profile/tinh-dầu-chưng-cất

https://www.libertyballers.com/users/thiet biagt

https://www.pensionplanpuppets.com/users/thiet biagt

https://www.managingmadrid.com/users/thiet biagt

https://www.starsandstripesfc.com/users/thiet biagt

https://www.gta5-mods.com/users/thietbiagt

https://www.metooo.io/u/thietbiagt

https://thietbiagt.page.tl/

https://able2know.org/user/thietbiagt/

https://www.vietnamta.vn/profile-63509

https://www.youracclaim.com/users/thietbi-agt/badges

https://hackerone.com/thietbiagt

https://www.giantbomb.com/profile/thietbiagt/about-me/

https://amara.org/vi/profiles/profile/dv69LYvByjvC3kT5dDdWpDsQ0BMFk8t6cQynLZo6NWk/

http://www.mentionade.com/user/thietbiagt

https://www.jigsawplanet.com/thietbiagt?viewas=352ddf4f7da8

https://www.projectlibre.com/users/thietbiagt

https://www.designnominees.com/profile/thietbiagt

https://annonces.infojeunesse-paca.fr/author/thietbiagt/

https://www.thebaynet.com/profile/chungcattinhdauagt

https://www.lonelyplanet.com/profile/thietbiagt

https://labs.maarch.org/agt

https://digg.com/@tinh-dau-chung-cat

https://www.funnyordie.com/users/thiet biagt

https://www.free-ebooks.net/profile/1095127/thietbi-agt

https://www.cakeresume.com/me/thietbiagt

https://pathbrite.com/u383349352/profile

https://www.metal-archives.com/users/thietbiagt

https://twitter.com/thietbiagt

https://www.royalsreview.com/users/thiet biagt

https://www.talkingchop.com/users/thiet biagt

https://www.clipsnation.com/users/thiet biagt

https://profile.hatena.ne.jp/thietbiagt/profile

https://www.progressiveboink.com/users/thiet biagt

https://www.myminifactory.com/users/thietbiagt

https://www.kongregate.com/accounts/thietbiagt

https://thietbiagt.tumblr.com/

https://www.blurb.com/user/thietbiagt

https://8tracks.com/thietbiagt

https://musescore.com/user/36785836

https://www.bountysource.com/people/84767-thietbiagt

https://www.brownbook.net/account/profile/4428430

https://www.brownbook.net/account/profile/4428430

https://ask.fm/chungcattinhdauagt

https://lazi.vn/user/agt.thietbi

https://worldcosplay.net/member/936383

https://forum.acronis.com/user/339951

https://descubre.beqbe.com/p/thietbiagt

https://www.hogshaven.com/users/thiet biagt

https://www.burntorangenation.com/users/thiet biagt

https://www.athleticsnation.com/users/thiet biagt

https://www.detroitbadboys.com/users/thiet biagt

https://www.bcinterruption.com/users/thiet biagt

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3jVqscYqAl1XmItlI_cQEQ/about

https://linktr.ee/thietbiagt

https://poptype.co/thietbiagt

https://openuserjs.org/users/thietbiagt

https://www.longisland.com/profile/thietbiagt

https://www.indiehackers.com/thietbiagt

https://pantip.com/profile/6213136#topics

http://www.effecthub.com/user/1841306

https://musescore.com/user/36785836

https://id.pr-cy.ru/user/profile/id/914363/#/profile

https://investimonials.com/users/chungcattinhdauagt@gmail.com.aspx

https://dzone.com/users/4478179/thietbiagt.html

https://dribbble.com/thietbiagt/about

https://www.indiegogo.com/individuals/25341806

https://www.pling.com/u/thietbiagt

https://www.f6s.com/thietbiagt

https://www.dearbloggers.com/@thietbiagt

https://www.linux-apps.com/u/thietbiagt

https://ok.ru/profile/578386788448

https://imageshack.com/user/thietbiagt

https://www.ohay.tv/profile/thietbiagt

https://mix.com/thietbiagt

https://www.careercup.com/user?id=5737294793801728

https://www.opencode.net/thietbiagt

https://app.flipsnack.com/customize/xk3qpkcbdc

https://www.cybrhome.com/Thietbiagt

http://www.cplusplus.com/user/thietbiagt

https://www.spinattic.com/thietbiaght

https://www.utellstory.com/profile/stories/66919

http://truckcamvideos.com/user/thietbiagt

http://www.javac.com.br/jc/user/profile/6403.page

https://www.sbnation.com/users/thiet biagt

https://www.bucsnation.com/users/thiet biagt

https://www.tomahawknation.com/users/thiet biagt

https://www.question2answer.org/qa/user/thietbiagt

https://www.hikingproject.com/user/200989382/thietbi-agt

https://lab.louiz.org/thietbiagt

https://eu-bb.com/user/profile/223383

http://www.socialwider.com/profile-1009119/

https://catchthemes.com/support-forum/users/thietbiagt

https://lasillavacia.com/user/10070447/

https://scorestream.com/user/thietbiagt-2269099

https://arcai.com/forums/users/thietbiagt

https://feedback.bistudio.com/p/thietbi/

https://www.woddal.com/thietbiagt

https://glitch.com/@thietbiagt

https://www.zintro.com/profile/zi961d2933?ref=Zi961d2933

https://www.bucsnation.com/users/thiet biagt

https://www.brewhoop.com/users/thiet biagt

https://www.bigcatcountry.com/users/thiet biagt

https://www.nunesmagician.com/users/thiet biagt

https://www.tomahawknation.com/users/thiet biagt

https://www.thefalcoholic.com/users/thiet biagt

https://www.canalstreetchronicles.com/users/thiet biagt

https://www.landgrantholyland.com/users/thiet biagt

https://www.mlbdailydish.com/users/thiet biagt

https://www.overthemonster.com/users/thiet biagt

https://www.pinterest.com/thietbiagt/_saved/

https://www.linkedin.com/in/thietbiagt/

https://www.lifeofpix.com/photographers/thietbiagt/

https://glose.com/u/thietbiagt

https://www.wishlistr.com/profile/thietbiagt

https://greenhomeguide.com/users/thietbi-agt

https://tapas.io/thietbiagt

https://www.codecademy.com/profiles/thietbiagt

https://onlyfans.com/thietbiagt

https://www.pearltrees.com/thietbiagt

https://play.eslgaming.com/player/16384588/

https://thietbiagt.netboard.me/

https://uploadstars.com/user/thietbiagt

https://sites.google.com/view/thietbiagt/

https://yenbai.gov.vn/pbgdpl/noidung/hoidap/Pages/hoi-dap.aspx?ItemID=1004

https://tcvn.gov.vn/question/dich-vu-giat-say-gia-re/

https://thanhhoa.gov.vn/portal/faq/Pages/chi-tiet-hoi-dap.aspx?detailview=2189

http://ngoaivu.dongnai.gov.vn/Lists...TypeId=0x0100BAD61E46A0C460479F1822E1D427A000

https://dichvucong.quangninh.gov.vn/Default.aspx?tabid=119&ctl=view&mid=507&id=74114

https://yenbai.gov.vn/pbgdpl/noidung/hoidap/Pages/hoi-dap.aspx?ItemID=989

https://thanhhoa.gov.vn/portal/faq/Pages/chi-tiet-hoi-dap.aspx?detailview=2186

https://tcvn.gov.vn/question/bat-dong-san-nam-hung/

https://soyte.binhduong.gov.vn/Pages/chi-tiet-hoi-dap.aspx?ItemID=2498

https://dichvucong.quangninh.gov.vn/Default.aspx?tabid=119&ctl=view&mid=507&id=74086

http://ngoaivu.dongnai.gov.vn/Lists...TypeId=0x0100BAD61E46A0C460479F1822E1D427A000


----------



## Robinboork

штабелер самоходный 
http://shtabeler-elektricheskiy-samokhodnyy.ru


----------

